# Hoe erg zou het zijn om de D-T regel te laten vallen?



## eno2

In mijn ogen: helemaal nier erg, in vergelijking met al de nutteloze heisa er rond en de moeilijkheidsgraad voor iedereen, niet in het minst voor anderstalige studenten. En gedaan de ander voor dom of onbeschaafd te verslijten voor een D-T fout die iedereen wel eens maakt.


----------



## Peterdg

Heel erg. De enige regel die logisch te behappen is (ik denk niet dat er enige uitzondering op bestaat), wil jij afschaffen. Mooi is dat!


----------



## eno2

OK dat is één mening. Ik had eigenlijk een poll gewild.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Ik stoor me meer aan pakweg het verkeerde gebruik van _niet in het minst_ dan aan een toevallige dt-fout, maar om daarom nu meteen de dt-regel af te schaffen? Nee, toch maar liever niet.


----------



## eno2

Ik zie niets verloren gaan noch moeilijkheden ontstaan. Integendeel.



Word je tegenover je wordt is een orthografische valstrik.

Zoals de hele D-T regel.


----------



## eno2

Hans M. said:


> _*Ik stoor me meer *_aan pakweg het verkeerde gebruik van _niet in het minst_ dan aan een toevallige dt-fout, maar om daarom nu meteen de dt-regel af te schaffen? Nee, toch maar liever niet.





Je hebt  je daar ten onrechte aan gestoord. Niet in het minst omdat  Taaladvies er geen bezwaar tegen heeft:



> _Niet in het minst_ betekent letterlijk 'helemaal niet', 'niet eens een klein beetje', 'allerminst'. _Niet in het minst _wordt in de praktijk echter ook gebruikt in de tegenovergestelde betekenis: 'niet in de laatste plaats', oftewel: 'in de eerste plaats', 'vooral'. Hier is geen bezwaar tegen, ook al kon die betekenis oorspronkelijk alleen worden uitgedrukt door _niet het minst _te gebruiken, zonder _in_.
> 
> _http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/579/niet_in_het_minst_niet_het_minst/_





_Niet in het minst is een contronieme uitdrukking. _


----------



## bibibiben

De werkwoordspelling is juist volslagen logisch en transparant. De uitleg van het principe past op minder dan een kwart A4'tje. Wel moet je een persoonsvorm van een voltooid deelwoord kunnen onderscheiden. Ook van anderstalige studenten mag je verwachten dat ze die inspanning leveren.

En wat moet ik me erbij voorstellen als men de regels omtrent de spelling van werkwoordsuitgangen laat vallen? Dat zowel 'hij laat', 'hij laadt' en 'hij laad' toegestane schrijfwijzen zijn voor zowel 'hij laat' als 'hij laadt'? Of mag het zo anarchistisch niet worden? Blijft er dus nog wel _iets_ van de regels overeind? Maar als je een deel van de regels in stand houdt en een deel niet, heb je nog steeds rommel in handen. De huidige transparantie zul je er niet mee terugkrijgen.


----------



## eno2

Feit is dat iedereen er fouten tegen maakt. Ook wie perfect de regel kent, in ogenblikken van onachtzaamheid of vermoeidheid. Ook mijn universitaire vrienden. Ook voortdurend in de professionele media. Een gruwel natuurlijk, dat laatste. Als het allemaal zo logisch en transparant was, zou dat niet gebeuren. 

Hij laat, gelaten

Je laad, hij laad, geladen. 

Simpel toch? 

Ik zie geen anarchie noch rommel noch verwarring.


----------



## bibibiben

Dus de regel wordt dan: je hoort al een t in de stam, dus de vervoegings-t kan achterwege blijven. Je kunt er volgens mij dan op wachten dat mensen 'hij laad' en 'hij laat' gaan verwarren. Nee, niet onze generatie, maar de generatie die zal opgroeien zonder het woordbeeld 'laadt'. Ook zeer, zeer waarschijnlijk: onder invloed van nieuwe schrijfwijzen als 'hij wend zich tot', 'hij  verbrand', 'hij word' zal deze nieuwe generatie fors meer ongewenste schrijfwijzen als 'hij wend aan', 'hij verband', 'en 'hij hoord' gaan produceren. Nee, je bent nog niet van het probleem af. Daar durf ik vergif op in te nemen.


----------



## eno2

Bwah, je gaat nu op de fonetische toer. Ik heb het inderdaad tegen de nutteloze toevoeging van een onhoorbare T die onnoemelijk spellingsleed veroorzaakt. Dat ligt toch wel veruit elkaar.


----------



## eno2

Hij laat en hij laad klinken gelijk, maar dat is ook zo met hij laat en hij laadt, dus ....dat verandert niks. Ik snap het bezwaar niet goed.


----------



## bibibiben

Mijn punt is simpel: je bant* met deze nieuwe regel niet alle fouten uit en je ontlokt er zelfs zeer waarschijnlijk nieuwe fouten door.

*Zal ongetwijfeld door nogal wat mensen als 'band' worden geschreven als de 'stam-d duldt net als stam-t geen uitgangs-t'-systematiek doorgang zal vinden.


----------



## eno2

> 'stam-d duldt _*net als stam-t *_geen uitgangs-t'-systematiek



Ik zei daar toch niets over.

Hij laat: t is stam-t. Hoezo "duldt geen uitgangs-t? Sorry, ik begrijp het niet.

Bannen valt gewoon buiten de D-T regel. Jouw (nogal  betwijfelbare ) hypothese heeft met 'homonieme contaminatie' te maken die altijd schrijffouten genereert.


----------



## bibibiben

De anomalie in de vervoeging van Nederlandse werkwoorden is dat als de stam op t eindigt, er niet nog eens een vervoegings-t achter komt. Dus niet 'hij wachtt' of 'hij laatt', maar simpelweg 'hij wacht' en 'hij laat'. Deze anomalie wil jij doortrekken naar werkwoorden waarvan de stam op een d eindigt. Dat kan. Dus niet 'hij laadt' en 'hij wordt', maar 'hij laad' en 'hij word'. Het uitbreiden van een anomalie betekent echter lang niet altijd het oplossen van een probleem. Aan de hand van voorbeelden heb ik dat geïllustreerd. Als het fout kan gaan in het spellen van woorden, dan zal het ook fout gaan. Zeer zeker ook als nieuwe spellingregels nieuwe woordbeelden genereren.

Neem dit rijtje in de voorgestelde nieuwe spelling:
Hij aanvaard de schuld.
Hij verbrand het bewijs.
Hij bind al in.
Hij wend zich tot zijn meerdere.
Er geld een nieuwe regel.

Het is effe wennen. Maar als men eenmaal gewend is, dan went men ook stevig door, zo vermoed ik. In de oude spelling is het onbestaanbaar dat de derde persoon enkelvoud gecombineerd wordt met een vervoeging eindigend op d,  maar in de nieuwe spelling is daar niets vreemds aan. Zeer waarschijnlijk gevolg: men komt sterk in de verleiding om overige werkwoordsvormen in de derde persoon enkelvoud eveneens op die d te laten eindigen, ook als er niet sprake is van een stam-d. Voor wagonladingen mensen zal het een knap moeilijke opgave zijn om te begrijpen waarom 'wend' in 'hij wend zich tot zijn meerdere' absoluut niet met een t gespeld mag worden, terwijl 'went' in 'hij went al aan zijn nieuwe school' absoluut niet met een d gespeld mag worden.


----------



## eno2

Ok thx ik snap het nu volledig. Tja, je kan het niet-toevoegen van een vervoegings-t aan een stam-t een "anomalie" op de regel van de vervoegings-t noemen...Beetje sterke woordkeuze toch. Zeg liever dat we die instinctief laten vallen uit pure woordbeeld-afschuw, die -tt. Het Afrikaans heeft de vervoegings-t  zelfs helemaal laten vallen. Het zou interessant zijn om na te gaan in hoeverre daar 'wagonladingen' Afrikaners ten prooi vallen aan het laten vallen van "hy went" ten gunste van "hy wend" Het lijkt me een beetje opgeklopte vrees. Het vervangen van t door d zou in elk geval vloeken met de woordbetekenis. Hy-hij wend is van wenden, niet van wennen. Dat kan je zien aan de d.
Het afschaffen van de d-t regel zou misschien zulke fouten veroorzaken, maar nooit in de ontstellende frequentie als nu de d-t regel d-t fouten genereert.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

bibibiben said:


> In de oude spelling is het onbestaanbaar dat de derde persoon enkelvoud gecombineerd wordt met een vervoeging eindigend op d, maar in de nieuwe spelling is daar niets vreemds aan. Zeer waarschijnlijk gevolg: men komt sterk in de verleiding om overige werkwoordsvormen in de derde persoon enkelvoud eveneens op die d te laten eindigen, ook als er niet sprake is van een stam-d. Voor wagonladingen mensen zal het een knap moeilijke opgave zijn om te begrijpen waarom 'wend' in 'hij wend zich tot zijn meerdere' absoluut niet met een t gespeld mag worden, terwijl 'went' in 'hij went al aan zijn nieuwe school' absoluut niet met een d gespeld mag worden.


Maar de mensen die het verschil tussen _hij wend_ en _hij went_ niet zullen snappen, zijn waarschijnlijk dezelfde die nu in de huidige spelling het verschil tussen _hij wendt_ en _hij went_ niet onder de knie hebben. Dus per saldo blijft het hetzelfde.

Is een mogelijk bezwaar tegen het afschaffen van de dt-uitgang niet dat de t nodig is voor juiste stemloze uitspraak van de eindklank? Als je bijvoorbeeld _antwoord-ie _zonder t spelt, zullen er ongetwijfeld taalgebruikers zijn die daar onder invloed van het woordbeeld een d gaan uitspreken.


----------



## Red Arrow

Eno's voorstel is even "moeilijk" als de huidige spelling, dus dan kun je het maar beter niet invoeren.

De tussenletterregels werden aangepast omdat ze onduidelijk waren. Niemand wist waarom bessenpulp mét N was terwijl bessesap zonder N was.
Bovendien is de Nederlandse taal ervoor gemaakt om gemakkelijk zelf samenstellingen te maken, zelfs al staan die niet in het woordenboek. (zoals fermionenbaan, ik zeg maar wat) Hier stak de oude spelling een stokje voor: vaak was het niet echt duidelijk wat wel en wat niet met een N was, dus dan moest je samenstellingen vermijden.
De nieuwe spelling is misschien niet perfect, maar wel 100% duidelijk. (Een meervoud op S? => géén N. Zo simpel is het, die 3 onnozele versteende vormen helaas niet meegerekend) En het veroorzaakt totaal geen verwarring meer. Ik heb nog nooit iemand die de oude spelling niet heeft meegemaakt horen klagen. Omgekeerd waren er genoeg klachten over de oude spelling.
Zo horen spellingwijzigingen te zijn, vind ik.

Er zijn inderdaad ook klachten over de dt-regel, maar de regels zijn ten minste duidelijk. En volgens mij kan je dit maar op één manier echt oplossen...

Twee paarden, een paart
Twee krabben, een krap
Twee wegen, een wech
Twee schuiven, een schuif (=> geen verandering)
Twee bazen, een baas (=> geen verandering)
Ik hep, jij hept, hij heeft, wij hebben, jullie hebben, zij hebben
Ik wort, jij wort, hij wort, wij worden, jullie worden, zij worden
Die tekenfilm is gedupt, de bedubde tekenfilm

Volgens mij is dit de enige manier om verwarring te vermijden, maar ik denk niet dat er veel mensen staan te popelen op deze kinderachtige spelling.


----------



## eno2

Op mijn voorstel zit ook niemand te wachten omdat  het al effectief en massaal de hele tijd (foutief) toegepast wordt


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik vergat nog te zeggen dat ik eigenlijk geen voorstander ben van spellingswijzigingen. Ik zou het geweldig vinden moesten de Fransen het verschil tussen an/en en de passé composé op -s wegdoen (die s wordt toch nooit uitgesproken) of moesten de Engelsen eens kappen met ea, ough en nep Latijnse tussenletters zoals i(s)land. Maar aan de Nederlandse spelling heeft men al genoeg geprutst, lijkt me.

Dit wil niet zeggen dat ik kwaad ga worden als ze de spelling weer gaan veranderen (ik sta open voor verandering), maar het lijkt me gewoon de moeite niet.


----------



## jedna

Alles van waarde is weerloos, schreef Lucebert. Hoe waar! En de verloedering van ons kostbaar taalbezit gaat me aan het hart.
Als we de zogenaamde 'moeilijkheden' uit de taal verwijderen zal dat dezelfde gevolgen hebben als de invoering van het  'pretpakket'
op scholen.


----------



## eno2

jedna said:


> Alles van waarde is weerloos, schreef Lucebert. Hoe waar! En de verloedering van ons kostbaar taalbezit gaat me aan het hart.
> Als we de zogenaamde 'moeilijkheden' uit de taal verwijderen zal dat dezelfde gevolgen hebben als de invoering van het  'pretpakket'
> op scholen.



De taal is helemaal niet weerloos, ze beschikt over een enorm arsenaal van regels en die worden door een leger taalridders verdedigd. Aanvallers komen er dikwijls bekaaid vanaf.
Die taalregels worden wel om de haverklap veranderd. Misschien is dat ook als verloedering te beschouwen van kostbaar taalbezit. Het verbieden van de progressieve spelling met name.


----------



## jedna

Niets tegen het aanpassen/veranderen van taalregels hoor, maar dan moeten deze nieuwe regels ook wel correct worden toegepast,
Al moet ik toegeven dat men door de vele regelmatige veranderingen soms de kluts kwijtraakt.
Leest u weleens krant of kijkt u weleens TV? Zelfs de media beschuldigen zich bij herhaling aan de meest grove taalfouten, die dan weer worden overgenomen door Jan Publiek. Het is immers 'cool', 'vet' om zich bewust te bezondigen aan de taal. Een voorbeeld slechts: "Ik realiseer dat ik niet op tijd kan komen", i.p.v. Ik realiseer _me. _In het eerste geval breng je tot stand dat je niet op tijd kunt komen, terwijl dat niet door de spreker/schrijver is bedoeld. Verder: het irritante verkeerd gebruik van lidwoorden: het ipv de, wat ipv die en vice versa, enzovoort enzovoort.
Als de taal niet weerloos zou zijn, zouden er geen 'taalridders' hoeven te bestaan.


----------



## eno2

Ik zat veel en zit nog (nu meer beperkt) op fora. Wie D-T fouten maakt wordt publiekelijk aan de schandpaal genageld als dom en slecht opgevoed. Ik stel niettemin vast dat 1 zelfs mijn hoogopgeleide vrienden daartoe af en toe in staat zijn en 2 zij die het meest fulmineren op anderen ook "stomme" taalfouten maken. 

Mijn persoonlijke conclusie na een halve eeuw van streving naar correcte spelling luidt dat de spelling zo ingewikkeld is dat het gewoon onmogelijk is dat doel te bereiken. Je kan er wel naar blijven streven. Professionals moeten dat zeker doen. Ik was-ben dat niet en ik deed- doe het toch.


----------



## jedna

Ja, uiteraard, eenieder maakt zo nu en dan 'stomme' taalfouten. Ik ook. Zeker in gesproken taal als de controle minder is dan wanneer je iets op papier zet. Wat mij echter irriteert is, dat ik dezelfde mensen (o.a. op TV) bij herhaling steeds dezelfde fouten hoor maken, en daar zou een redactie toch eens op kunnen wijzen, lijkt mij. Wat die D-T fouten betreft: Soms zijn het (zeer intelligente) mensen met (een lichte vorm van) dyslexie, soms is het nonchalance, dan weer lieden met te weinig weet van grammatica. Maar is het om die redenen (of om buitenlandse studenten ter wille te zijn) wenselijk de taalregels aan te passen (lees: te vereenvoudigen) vanuit de gedachte: het gemak dient de mens? Taal is een door de eeuwen heen gevormd organisme en niet voor niets zo ontwikkeld/vaak ingewikkeld als ze is.


----------



## eno2

Zoals ik zei, er wordt om de haverklap en dikwijls overbodig gesleuteld aan het woordbeeld/grammatica. Dat is een gegeven feit. Een triest in mijn ogen. Er zijn nu eenmaal mensen aangeduid en betaald om dat te doen, en die doen dat dus, en elke nieuwe regering wil niet gezien worden als nietsdoend op taalgebied. Voor studenten  en vreemdelingen is dat minder  probleem, die leren enkel het nieuwe. Ouderen zondigen tegen de nieuwe regels. Meestal gaat het om kleinigheden.
Ik ben meer voor minder frequente aanpassingen, niet in elke regering, niet in elke generatie zelfs, maar grondiger. Jij spreekt van taalverloedering. Het moeilijke Mensch vervangen door Mens, is zo'n vereenvoudiging een verloedering? Van die te smaken vereenvoudigingen zijn er legio mogelijk.


----------



## jedna

eno2 said:


> Zoals ik zei, er wordt om de haverklap en dikwijls overbodig gesleuteld aan het woordbeeld/grammatica. Dat is een gegeven feit. Een triest in mijn ogen. Er zijn nu eenmaal mensen aangeduid en betaald om dat te doen, en die doen dat dus, en elke nieuwe regering wil niet gezien worden als nietsdoend op taalgebied. Voor studenten  en vreemdelingen is dat minder  probleem, die leren enkel het nieuwe. Ouderen zondigen tegen de nieuwe regels. Meestal gaat het om kleinigheden.
> Ik ben meer voor minder frequente aanpassingen, niet in elke regering, niet in elke generatie zelfs, maar grondiger. Jij spreekt van taalverloedering. Het moeilijke Mensch vervangen door Mens, is zo'n vereenvoudiging een verloedering? Van die te smaken vereenvoudigingen zijn er legio mogelijk.



Helemaal eens met uw argumentatie. En zoals ik hierboven al schreef: ik heb niets tegen verandering (mensch naar mens bijvoorbeeld - hoewel ik de 'oudere' versie vaak zoveel mooier vind zowel in de verleden poëzie als in de hedendaagse, die zich soms ook wel van archaïsmen bedient en daar zeer fraaie effecten mee bereikt, maar dat terzijde).
Waar ik wel iets tegen heb is het (al dan niet bewust) herhaaldelijk verkeerd  gebruiken van de grammatica zoals die op het moment is vastgelegd, en als dat (modieuze) verschijnsel (prat gaan op eigen infantiliteit/domheid, lefgozerij, whatever) steeds minder incident maar steeds meer gewoonte wordt, dan kan ik niet anders dan hier de term 'verloedering' bij bedenken.

Als ouderen tegen de nieuwe regels zondigen is dat begrijpelijk en ergens ook wel vergeeflijk, al doe ik zelf (ook niet meer 'piep') mijn uiterste best, de zaken bij te benen
Echter: Bij mijn weten zijn er meer 'zondigende' jongeren (die het allemaal niet zoveel meer lijkt te schelen) dan ouderen, hetgeen toch wel tot enig pessimisme noopt.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> Zoals ik zei, er wordt om de haverklap en dikwijls overbodig gesleuteld aan het woordbeeld/grammatica. Dat is een gegeven feit.


Maar juist aan de dt-regel wordt niet gesleuteld. Aan die regel wordt ijzerenheinig vastgehouden. Zelf ben ik niet vies van verandering, maar de dt-regel is niet goed meer voor verbetering vatbaar. Die regel staat als een huis. Kan het beter? Dat wel. Maar dan moet je overgaan op fonetische weergave. Daar wil naar alle waarschijnlijkheid niemand aan. Dan toch maar de vermaledijde dt-regel, denk ik dan.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Komaan, is "word je" tegenover "je wordt" te betitelen met "staan als een huis"?


Natuurlijk. "Je leer*t*." <--> "Leer je?"

Zo logisch als maar kan zijn.


----------



## eno2

1 Mja, daar worden dan ook geen fouten tegen gemaakt.

Tegen word je wél. Tegen wordt U ook.

2 Ik zei ook niet dat we beter "wordt je" schrijven. Als de d-t regel vervalt, wordt het wél
"het word" ipv "het wordt".  "word je" blijft.


----------



## Peterdg

En "wordt ge".

Omdat het "leer je", "leer*t* u?" en "leer*t *ge" is.

Ik snap echt niet dat je dat onlogisch kan vinden. Je moet wel bereid zijn een paar hersencellen in te schakelen, maar dat moet je sowieso doen als je schrijft, wat ook de regels zijn.


----------



## eno2

Zie #29

Ik zei niet dat het onlogisch is.

Ik zei dat tegen jouw voorbeelden geen fouten gemaakt worden.

Tegen word je en wordt U wel

Als het word je én je word wordt, worden er geen d-t fouten meer gemaakt.

De verbuigings-t valt ook weg bij
laat je en je laat, omdat er al een t staat.

Bij je wordt en hij wordt, staat er al een t klank. Verdubbeling van de t -klank is dus niet bijzonder logisch.


----------



## Peterdg

eno2 said:


> Ik zei dat tegen jouw voorbeelden geen fouten gemaakt worden.


Ik beweer niet dat er tegen mijn voorbeelden fouten gemaakt worden. Mijn voorbeelden geven aan waarom er al of niet een "t" wordt toegevoegd aan "word" en  in welke gevallen.

Het komt er gewoon op neer dat je moet (willen) nadenken.


----------



## Red Arrow

Persoonlijk vind ik het belachelijk om mensen ''dom'' te noemen indien ze eens een dt-fout maken. De spelling moet niet worden aangepast, maar net het gedrag van zulk volk.
Moesten ze de dt-regel afschaffen door alles fonetisch te gaan schrijven, dan vindt men wel een andere manier om mensen te kleineren.

O, en voor ik het vergeet: "logisch" is niet hetzelfde als "vanzelfsprekend" of "simpel". De dt-regel is niet plots onlogisch omdat er vaak fouten tegen worden gemaakt.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Ik beweer niet dat er tegen mijn voorbeelden fouten gemaakt worden.



Klopt, ik zei dat. 




> Mijn voorbeelden geven aan waarom er al of niet een "t" wordt toegevoegd aan "word" en  in welke gevallen.



Klopt. De D-T regel dus. 



> Het komt er gewoon op neer dat je moet (willen) nadenken.



Klopt. Je moet daartoe de regel kennen en hem correct kunnen (willen) toepassen. Dat schijnt frequente  problemen op te leveren. Ik geef toe dat mijn "gedachtenoefening" de D-T regel af te schaffen, erg boud is.


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Ik beweer niet dat er tegen mijn voorbeelden fouten gemaakt worden.


   Natuurlijk niet, niemand doet dat, dat zei ik.  (Dat is wat ik in mijn vorige post bedoelde met "ik zei dat")


----------



## Soren Stall

Ik doe zelf Gymnasium, en zelfs mijn klasgenoten maken gebruikelijk veel D-T foutjes (Ik vind het zelf niet lastig). Je zou er wel aandacht aan moeten schenken, want als je er geen aandacht aan schenkt en je bijvoorbeeld een verslag in het Nederlands wil maken, dan zullen de vele D-T foutjes wel opvallen. (D-T foutjes in het kader van het vervoegen werkwoorden, dus niet vanzelfsprekend of vanzelfsprekent).

Bij werkwoorden in de onvoltooid tegenwoordige tijd eindigt het werkwoord bij
een hij-vorm (2e ev) altijd op een T. Ook als de stam van het werkwoord op een D eindigt. Dus zeg je hij loopt, hij test, hij wordt, hij zwemt enzovoort. Bij een werkwoord in de voltooid tegenwoordige tijd (voltooid deelwoord) eindigt het werkwoord nooit op een T, tenzij de stam van het werkwoord zelf op een T eindigt. Dus zeg je nooit ik heb geassisteerdt (juiste antwoord is geassisteerd), maar wel ik heb getest, want de stam van testen eindigt op een T.


----------



## eno2

stam op d:

Ik word jij word hij word
word jij

geworden

d blijft behouden
simpel en eenvormig d

stam op t

ik jij hij test
test jij

getest

t blijft behouden
simpel en eenvormig t



geen d noch t in stam

ik assisteer   jij assisteert hij assisteert
assisteer jij
geassisteerd

de gewone -t  en -d vervoegingsuitgangen.





Kan het noch logischer en eenvoudiger?


De moeilijkheden daar waar ze altijd rijzen zijn ...weg.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> stam op d:
> 
> Ik word jij word hij word
> word jij



Juist de enige wijziging die je in het systeem voorstelt, zou weleens een ongewenste ontwikkeling kunnen inluiden. In post 14 schreef ik al:

_"De anomalie in de vervoeging van Nederlandse werkwoorden is dat als de stam op t eindigt, er niet nog eens een vervoegings-t achter komt. Dus niet 'hij wachtt' of 'hij laatt', maar simpelweg 'hij wacht' en 'hij laat'. Deze anomalie wil jij doortrekken naar werkwoorden waarvan de stam op een d eindigt. Dat kan. Dus niet 'hij laadt' en 'hij wordt', maar 'hij laad' en 'hij word'. Het uitbreiden van een anomalie betekent echter lang niet altijd het oplossen van een probleem. Aan de hand van voorbeelden heb ik dat geïllustreerd. Als het fout kan gaan in het spellen van woorden, dan zal het ook fout gaan. Zeer zeker ook als nieuwe spellingregels nieuwe woordbeelden genereren.

Neem dit rijtje in de voorgestelde nieuwe spelling:
Hij aanvaard de schuld.
Hij verbrand het bewijs.
Hij bind al in.
Hij wend zich tot zijn meerdere.
Er geld een nieuwe regel.

Het is effe wennen. Maar als men eenmaal gewend is, dan went men ook stevig door, zo vermoed ik. In de oude spelling is het onbestaanbaar dat de derde persoon enkelvoud gecombineerd wordt met een vervoeging eindigend op d, maar in de nieuwe spelling is daar niets vreemds aan. Zeer waarschijnlijk gevolg: men komt sterk in de verleiding om overige werkwoordsvormen in de derde persoon enkelvoud eveneens op die d te laten eindigen, ook als er niet sprake is van een stam-d. Voor wagonladingen mensen zal het een knap moeilijke opgave zijn om te begrijpen waarom 'wend' in 'hij wend zich tot zijn meerdere' absoluut niet met een t gespeld mag worden, terwijl 'went' in 'hij went al aan zijn nieuwe school' absoluut niet met een d gespeld mag worden."_

Dikke kans dat met jouw minuscule hervorming het geleidelijk aan zal gaan wemelen van 'hij overwind', 'zij vaard' en 'hij verband'. En wat voor de derde persoon enkelvoud geldt, geldt uiteraard ook voor de tweede persoon enkelvoud.


----------



## eno2

Inderdaad, daar heb je , hebben we,  het al over gehad. Maar ik wou even samenvatten, expliciteren.


----------



## Red Arrow

Soren Stall said:


> Ik doe zelf Gymnasium, en zelfs mijn klasgenoten maken gebruikelijk veel D-T foutjes (Ik vind het zelf niet lastig). Je zou er wel aandacht aan moeten schenken, want als je er geen aandacht aan schenkt en je bijvoorbeeld een verslag in het Nederlands wil maken, dan zullen de vele D-T foutjes wel opvallen. (D-T foutjes in het kader van het vervoegen werkwoorden, dus niet vanzelfsprekend of vanzelfsprekent).
> 
> Bij werkwoorden in de onvoltooid tegenwoordige tijd eindigt het werkwoord bij
> een hij-vorm (2e ev) altijd op een T. Ook als de stam van het werkwoord op een D eindigt. Dus zeg je hij loopt, hij test, hij wordt, hij zwemt enzovoort. Bij een werkwoord in de voltooid tegenwoordige tijd (voltooid deelwoord) eindigt het werkwoord nooit op een T, tenzij de stam van het werkwoord zelf op een T eindigt. Dus zeg je nooit ik heb geassisteerdt (juiste antwoord is geassisteerd), maar wel ik heb getest, want de stam van testen eindigt op een T.


Inderdaad. De manier waarop jij naar de dt-regels kijkt, is zoals het hoort. Het is ook de manier waarop iedereen ernaar keek toen ik nog in de lagere school zat.

Kort samengevat:
*1. Onvoltooid tegenwoordige tijd? Vervang het werkwoord door "smurfen" en kijk wat er gebeurt
2. Geen onvoltooid tegenwoordige tijd? Verleng het werkwoord en kijk wat er gebeurt*

Die regels begreep iedereen in mijn lagere school, behalve één meisje dat het derde leerjaar drie keer opnieuw moest doen en uiteindelijk naar buitengewoon onderwijs moest.
Maar toen ging ik naar het middelbaar en men begon daar over werkwoorden (in plaats van "doewoorden" ) en over 't kofschip, 't fokschaap en honderd andere manieren om de spelling te achterhalen. De helft van de klas raakte in de war door al die regels en voilà: de dt-fout was geboren. Ik zit nu aan de universiteit en ik zie nog steeds overal dt-fouten.

Soms denk ik dat middelbare schoolleerkrachten dit expres doen, maar dat kan natuurlijk niet 
Die 't kofschip-regels zijn helemaal niet gemaakt voor Nederlandstaligen. Ze zijn gemaakt voor mensen die Nederlands leren en moeite hebben met élk werkwoord.


----------



## eno2

Ik zal het nog eenvoudiger stellen:

Stam op d houdt d zonder toevoeging van vervoegings-t

Over stam op t hoeft eigenlijk niets gezegd te worden want niemand haalt het ooit in zijn hoofd om "Hij speeltt" te schrijven.

Stam noch op t noch d: normale, door iedereen gekende vervoeging.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> *1. Onvoltooid tegenwoordige tijd? Vervang het werkwoord door "smurfen" en kijk wat er gebeurt*



Hij smurft

Dus hij speeltt


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Hij smurft
> 
> Dus hij speeltt


Kinderen leren al een jaar voordat ze aan werkwoordsspelling beginnen dat enkel de E verdubbeld mag worden aan het eind van een Nederlands woord.

Dus niet: jaa, gaa, kann, autoo, less, speeltt
Maar wel: ja, ga, kan, auto, les, speelt

Die regel zit er normaal bij iedereen ingebakken. Je gaat me niet wijsmaken dat je ooit iemand per ongeluk ''hij speeltt'' heeft geschreven.


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> *Over stam op t hoeft eigenlijk niets gezegd te worden want niemand haalt het ooit in zijn hoofd om "Hij speeltt" te schrijven.*





Red Arrow :D said:


> Kinderen leren al een jaar voordat ze aan werkwoordsspelling beginnen dat enkel de E verdubbeld mag worden aan het eind van een Nederlands woord.
> 
> Dus niet: jaa, gaa, kann, autoo, less, speeltt
> Maar wel: ja, ga, kan, auto, les, speelt
> 
> Die regel zit er normaal bij iedereen ingebakken. *Je gaat me niet wijsmaken dat je ooit iemand per ongeluk ''hij speeltt'' heeft geschreven.*



Ik keek alleen naar wat er gebeurt als je "je smurft" gebruikt.


----------



## Red Arrow

Wat is dan het probleem? Waarom verbeter je alles wat ik zeg?


----------



## eno2

Ik heb (zelden of ) nooit 't Kofschip moeten gebruiken, taalgevoel volstaat blijkbaar. Voor vreemde studenten is dat anders.


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Wat is dan het probleem? Waarom verbeter je alles wat ik zeg?



Ik wijs je er alleen op dat de toepassing van jouw smurfen- regel een dubbele t  fout oplevert. Geen inboorling zou daar last van hebben, maar vreemdelingen wel.


----------



## bibibiben

Even een reactie op:



Soren Stall said:


> Ik doe zelf Gymnasium, en zelfs mijn klasgenoten maken gebruikelijk veel D-T foutjes (Ik vind het zelf niet lastig). Je zou er wel aandacht aan moeten schenken, want als je er geen aandacht aan schenkt en je bijvoorbeeld een verslag in het Nederlands wil maken, dan zullen de vele D-T foutjes wel opvallen. (D-T foutjes in het kader van het vervoegen werkwoorden, dus niet vanzelfsprekend of vanzelfsprekent).
> 
> Bij werkwoorden in de onvoltooid tegenwoordige tijd eindigt het werkwoord bij
> een hij-vorm (2e ev) altijd op een T. Ook als de stam van het werkwoord op een D eindigt. Dus zeg je hij loopt, hij test, hij wordt, hij zwemt enzovoort. Bij een werkwoord in de voltooid tegenwoordige tijd (voltooid deelwoord) eindigt het werkwoord nooit op een T, tenzij de stam van het werkwoord zelf op een T eindigt. Dus zeg je nooit ik heb geassisteerdt (juiste antwoord is geassisteerd), maar wel ik heb getest, want de stam van testen eindigt op een T.



En op:



Red Arrow :D said:


> Inderdaad. De manier waarop jij naar de dt-regels kijkt, is zoals het hoort. Het is ook de manier waarop iedereen ernaar keek toen ik nog in de lagere school zat.
> 
> Kort samengevat:
> *1. Onvoltooid tegenwoordige tijd? Vervang het werkwoord door "smurfen" en kijk wat er gebeurt
> 2. Geen onvoltooid tegenwoordige tijd? Verleng het werkwoord en kijk wat er gebeurt*
> 
> Die regels begreep iedereen in mijn lagere school, behalve één meisje dat het derde leerjaar drie keer opnieuw moest doen en uiteindelijk naar buitengewoon onderwijs moest.
> Maar toen ging ik naar het middelbaar en men begon daar over werkwoorden (in plaats van "doewoorden" ) en over 't kofschip, 't fokschaap en honderd andere manieren om de spelling te achterhalen. De helft van de klas raakte in de war door al die regels en voilà: de dt-fout was geboren. Ik zit nu aan de universiteit en ik zie nog steeds overal dt-fouten.
> 
> Soms denk ik dat middelbare schoolleerkrachten dit expres doen, maar dat kan natuurlijk niet
> Die 't kofschip-regels zijn helemaal niet gemaakt voor Nederlandstaligen. Ze zijn gemaakt voor mensen die Nederlands leren en moeite hebben met élk werkwoord.



De reden waarom de regel van 't kofschip (nu ook wel: xtc-koffieshop) onmisbaar is en ook op vrijwel elke basisschool in groep 7 of 8 wordt onderwezen, is simpelweg dat de verlengingstruc totaal niet bestendig is. Er zijn aardig wat lui die bij het (al dan niet bewust) toepassen van de verlengingstruc op de volgende resultaten uitkomen:

juichen - juichde - gejuichd
dansen - dansde - gedansd
krabben – krabte - gekrabt
inloggen – logte in - ingelogt
kruisen - kruisde - gekruisd
blaffen - blafde - geblafd
grijnzen - grijnste - gegrijnst

Zeggen dat ze die woorden dan maar beter moeten uitspreken, is uiteraard niet de oplossing. Bovendien, ook degenen die alle vervoegingen perfect kunnen spellen, houden zich lang niet altijd aan de canonieke uitspraak.

Bijkomend probleem is dat het voltooid deelwoord zich niet altijd even gemakkelijk laat verlengen. Bepaalde onovergankelijke werkwoorden laten dit foefje bijvoorbeeld niet toe. Je bent dan gedwongen te werken met imaginaire vormen als _gemafte_, _gegrijnsde _of_ gejuichte_.  Daar heb je natuurlijk weinig steun aan.

Met het consequent toepassen van de regel van _xtc-koffieshop*_ kom je fors verder dan met de verlengingstruc, die dan wel lekker eenvoudig oogt maar niet 100% gegarandeerd goede uitkomsten oplevert. Het is juist de verlengingstruc die dt-fouten in de hand werkt. En wel bij native speakers, want anderstaligen zullen gedwongen zijn zich verre van deze truc te houden.

Er is misschien één slimmer handigheidje: ga na of de laatste klank in de stam stemhebbend is of niet. Als je eenmaal in de gaten hebt dat het slechts draait om het al dan niet trillen van de stembanden, kun je alle xtc-koffieshops, sexy fokschapen, en ex-kofschepen uit het raam gooien. Aan de andere kant, om nu steeds met de vinger aan de keel te zitten voordat je een werkwoordsvervoeging durft op te schrijven, dat is ook niet bepaald praktisch.

*Toegegeven, voor de beste score dient erbij vermeld te worden dat _sh _in _xtc-koffieshop_ staat voor alle lettercombinaties die de klank [ʃ] weergeven.


----------



## eno2

Een update van 't kofschip was nodig, haast niemand weet meer wat dat was, een kofschip. Ik prefereer 't Fokschaap. xtc -Koffieshop, daar hou ik als drugvrije Vlaming niet van. Het bevat wel de x.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> De reden waarom de regel van 't kofschip (nu ook wel: xtc-koffieshop) onmisbaar is en ook op vrijwel elke basisschool in groep 7 of 8 wordt onderwezen, is simpelweg dat de verlengingstruc totaal niet bestendig is. Er zijn aardig wat lui die bij het (al dan niet bewust) toepassen van de verlengingstruc op de volgende resultaten uitkomen:
> 
> juichen - juichde - gejuichd
> dansen - dansde - gedansd
> krabben – krabte - gekrabt
> inloggen – logte in - ingelogt
> kruisen - kruisde - gekruisd
> blaffen - blafde - geblafd
> grijnzen - grijnste - gegrijnst


De verlengingtruc geldt toch het voltooid deelwoord? 

Gejuicht -gejuichd ? En als je twijfelt probeer je met "gejuichte versus gejuichde? 
Of de  OVT checken.. Danste. Dus een t voor gedanst. Scheurde,dus gescheurd.
Wie geen OVT kan vervoegen...tja... 



> Het is juist de verlengingstruc die dt-fouten in de hand werkt. En wel bij native speakers, want anderstaligen zullen gedwongen zijn zich verre van deze truc te houden.



Wiki zegt:


> *De "-e-proef"*
> Er is een gemakkelijker handvat: als het voltooid deelwoord wordt verlengd met een _-e_, is meestal te horen of er een _t_ of een _d_ geschreven moet worden.
> ..Maar zo'n proef werkt niet voor anderstaligen die Nederlands leren. Zij hebben nog te weinig Nederlands gehoord en zullen blijven twijfelen tussen _geleefd(e)_ en het onbestaande



Dat bevestigt dat het niet voor anderstaligen is. En ook de gemakkelijkheid vanhet handvat. "Meestal". Niet altijd.


----------



## bibibiben

eno2 said:


> De verlengingstruc geldt toch het voltooid deelwoord?



Verlenging heeft betrekking op het verlengen van de stam. Wie geen probleem heeft met _dansde_, zal ook _gedansd_ schrijven. Ziedaar het probleem. Een redenering de andere kant op kan ook: wie onder invloed van het Engels denkt dat _geraced_ toch echt goed moet zijn, kan geneigd zijn te denken dat de verlengde stam van _race_ wel _racede_ zal moeten zijn. Maar helaas, nee.



eno2 said:


> En als je twijfelt probeer je met "gejuichte versus gejuichde?



_Gejuichde_ is geen Nederlands. Wie twijfelt, heeft aan een een verlengd _gejuicht_ geen steun, omdat je een woord als _gejuichte_ nooit uitgesproken hoort. De juiste uitspraak kan zich dus niet in het geheugen nestelen.



eno2 said:


> Wie geen OVT kan vervoegen...tja...



Dat is dus mijn punt. Het verkeerd verlengen van de stam is geen zeldzaamheid.




eno2 said:


> Wiki zegt:
> 
> *De "-e-proef"*
> Er is een gemakkelijker handvat: als het voltooid deelwoord wordt verlengd met een _-e_, is meestal te horen of er een _t_ of een _d_ geschreven moet worden.
> ..Maar zo'n proef werkt niet voor anderstaligen die Nederlands leren. Zij hebben nog te weinig Nederlands gehoord en zullen blijven twijfelen tussen _geleefd(e)_ en het onbestaande
> 
> 
> Dat bevestigt dat het niet voor anderstaligen is. En ook de gemakkelijkheid vanhet handvat. "Meestal". Niet altijd.



Dit is typisch een gevalletje 'eigen onderzoek'. Hoort niet thuis in een encyclopedie. De verlengingstruc is alleen eenvoudig voor... degenen die feilloos weten te verlengen. Bewijs eerst eens dat native speakers feilloos kunnen verlengen, Wikipedia!


----------



## eno2

Tegenwoordig check ik dikwijls de vernederlandste vervoegingen van Engelse werkwoorden op internet. Vrucht van een paar discussies hier,  waar ik aan het kortste eind trok. ...


----------



## Red Arrow

bibibiben said:


> juichen - juichde - gejuichd
> dansen - dansde - gedansd
> krabben – krabte - gekrabt
> inloggen – logte in - ingelogt
> kruisen - kruisde - gekruisd
> blaffen - blafde - geblafd
> grijnzen - grijnste - gegrijnst


Zou het kunnen dat dit iets te maken heeft met het feit dat s/z, v/f en ch/g aan het samensmelten zijn in Nederland? Volgens mij is er voor veel Nederlanders geen verschil tussen _gang_ en _chang_. En in Amsterdam is er volgens mij ook al geen verschil meer tussen zand en sant. Misschien zijn er in de toekomst geen stemhebbende plof- en wrijfklanken meer in Nederland.

Volgens mij is (van jouw lijstje) enkel krabben/krabte/gekrabt op dit moment gebruikelijk in Vlaanderen. Eveneens slibben/slibte/geslibt (Slibben wordt zelfs vaak uitgesproken als "slippen") en alle andere werkwoorden op -ben.
Er is ook nog golfen/golfde/gegolfd, maar dat komt omdat golfen verward wordt met golven.

De andere foute uitspraken zijn hier echt niet gebruikelijk. Anders hadden ze ons sowieso wel de 't kofschip-regel aangeleerd in de lagere school.

Maar goed, als mensen slecht zijn in het verlengen van woorden, dan kun je inderdaad maar beter 't kofschip (of xtc-koffieshop) gebruiken.


eno2 said:


> De verlengingtruc geldt toch het voltooid deelwoord?


Tuurlijk wel  Gedanst is met een t, want het is "de bedanste vloer".


bibibiben said:


> Bijkomend probleem is dat het voltooid deelwoord zich niet altijd even gemakkelijk laat verlengen. Bepaalde onovergankelijke werkwoorden laten dit foefje bijvoorbeeld niet toe. Je bent dan gedwongen te werken met imaginaire vormen als _gemafte_, _gegrijnsde _of_ gejuichte_.  Daar heb je natuurlijk weinig steun aan.





bibibiben said:


> _Gejuichde_ is geen Nederlands. Wie twijfelt, heeft aan een een verlengd _gejuicht_ geen steun, omdat je een woord als _gejuichte_ nooit uitgesproken hoort. De juiste uitspraak kan zich dus niet in het geheugen nestelen.


Waarom is dit een bijkomend probleem? Het doet er niet echt toe of het woord ook daadwerkelijk bestaat.
Als je het onbestaande woord "gejuichte" zou willen uitspreken met een d, dan krijg je: /ɣəjœyɣdə/ => Je herkent de stam _juich _niet meer, dus klinkt het fout
Als je het uitspreekt met een t, dan krijg je: /ɣəjœyçtə/ (Vlaanderen) of /ɣəjœyxtə/ (Zuid-Nederland)

Het omgekeerde geldt voor _gejaagde_.
Als je het zou uitspreken met een t, dan krijg je /ɣəja:xtə/ => Je herkent de stam _jaag_ niet meer, dus klinkt het fout
Als je het met een d uitspreekt, dan krijg je /ɣəja:ɣdə/

En zelfs al ben je slecht in het herkennen van de stam, dan kan je nog steeds doen wat Eno2 doet: het voltooid deelwoord nooit verlengen en altijd de verleden tijd gebruiken.


> Er is misschien één slimmer handigheidje: ga na of de laatste klank in de stam stemhebbend is of niet. Als je eenmaal in de gaten hebt dat het slechts draait om het al dan niet trillen van de stembanden, kun je alle xtc-koffieshops, sexy fokschapen, en ex-kofschepen uit het raam gooien. Aan de andere kant, om nu steeds met de vinger aan de keel te zitten voordat je een werkwoordsvervoeging durft op te schrijven, dat is ook niet bepaald praktisch.


Is dat niet net het probleem? Stemhebbende plof- en wrijfklanken worden in het Nederlands meestal stemloos aan het eind van een woord.

Bovendien is het helemaal niet zo gemakkelijk om die trilling te vinden. Dit doet me denken aan toen ik mezelf de IJslandse hr, hl en andere speciale stemloze klanken probeerde aan te leren. Wat een gedoe  Ik kan het nog steeds niet.


----------



## bibibiben

Red Arrow :D said:


> Zou het kunnen dat dit iets te maken heeft met het feit dat s/z, v/f en ch/g aan het samensmelten zijn in Nederland?



Iemand die _kruisde _schrijft, zegt ook echt [krœyzdə]. Dat staat verder los van het al of niet stemloos uitspreken van [z] of [v].



Red Arrow :D said:


> En in Amsterdam is er volgens mij ook al geen verschil meer tussen zand en sant.


Een Amsterdammer die een beetje weet heeft van verzorgd Nederlands, maakt wel degelijk verschil tussen stemhebbende en stemloze medeklinkers, hoor. Overigens behoort assimilatie van bepaalde medeklinkers wèl tot de standaardtaal. Zo is [ɔntsɛt] de correcte uitspraak van _ontzet_, niet [ɔntzɛt].



Red Arrow :D said:


> Waarom is dit een bijkomend probleem? Het doet er niet echt toe of het woord ook daadwerkelijk bestaat.


Het antwoord staat al in het stukje tekst dat je van mij hebt geciteerd: "Wie twijfelt, heeft aan een een verlengd _gejuicht_ geen steun, omdat je een woord als _gejuichte_ nooit uitgesproken hoort. De juiste uitspraak kan zich dus niet in het geheugen nestelen."



Red Arrow :D said:


> Als je het onbestaande woord "gejuichte" zou willen uitspreken met een d, dan krijg je: /ɣəjœyɣdə/ => Je herkent de stam _juich _niet meer, dus klinkt het fout.



Maar dat is het 'm juist: de uitspraak [jœyɣdə] klinkt helemaal niet iedereen fout in de oren. En de kans daarop is nog groter als je werkt met niet-bestaande woorden. Dat staat nog los van de vraag of je nu in [jœyɣ] werkelijk niet de stam zou kunnen herkennen. Ziedaar het echec van de verlengingstruc.



Red Arrow :D said:


> Als je het zou uitspreken met een t, dan krijg je /ɣəja:xtə/ => Je herkent de stam _jaag_ niet meer, dus klinkt het fout.


Idem dito. Bovendien herken je in [ja:x] zeker wel de stam _jaag_.



Red Arrow :D said:


> Bovendien is het helemaal niet zo gemakkelijk om die trilling te vinden.



Kinderen van zeven jaar oud kun je al het verschil tussen stemhebbend en stemloos aanleren, maar dan moet je wel de juiste manier kennen. Vinger bij je adamsappel houden en vervolgens [z] zeggen. Je voelt het dan trillen in je vinger: stemhebbend. Nu [ s] zeggen. Geen trilling te voelen in je vinger: stemloos. Voilà.

Maar nogmaals, met _xtc-koffieshop_ kom je er ook, zonder gedoe met vingers. Na verloop van tijd wordt het correct spellen van vervoegingen een automatisme en heb je zelfs dat hulpje niet meer nodig.


----------



## Red Arrow

Waarom staat er eigenlijk geen ch in xtc-koffieshop? Dan vind ik 't fokschaap toch beter. (x = ks)


bibibiben said:


> Iemand die _kruisde _schrijft, zegt ook echt [krœyzdə]. Dat staat verder los van van het al of niet stemloos uitspreken van [z] of [v].


Oké, ik begrijp het nu 


bibibiben said:


> Een Amsterdammer die een beetje weet heeft van verzorgd Nederlands, maakt wel degelijk verschil tussen stemhebbende en stemloze medeklinkers, hoor. Overigens behoort assimilatie van bepaalde medeklinkers wèl tot de standaardtaal. Zo is [ɔntsɛt] de correcte uitspraak van _ontzet_, niet [ɔntzɛt].


Maar niet elk Amsterdams kind spreekt (al) verzorgd Nederlands, dus maakt dat voor hen het verlengingstrucje niet moeilijker?


bibibiben said:


> Maar dat is het 'm juist: de uitspraak [jœydə] klinkt helemaal niet iedereen fout in de oren. En de kans daarop is nog groter als je werkt met niet-bestaande woorden. Dat staat nog los van de vraag of je nu in [jœyɣ] werkelijk niet de stam zou kunnen herkennen. Ziedaar het echec van de verlengingstruc.
> 
> Idem dito. Bovendien herken je in [ja:x] zeker wel de stam _jaag_.


Oké, in dat geval heb ik gewoon een slecht idee over hoe werkwoorden door sommigen worden uitgesproken.


bibibiben said:


> Kinderen van zeven jaar oud kun je al het verschil tussen stemhebbend en stemloos aanleren, maar dan moet je wel de juiste manier kennen. Vinger bij je adamsappel houden en vervolgens [z] zeggen. Je voelt het dan trillen in je vinger: stemhebbend. Nu [ s] zeggen. Je vinger trilt niet: stemloos. Voilà.


Maar het trillen is zo subtiel en je kan als kind moeilijk tijdens een toets kei luid ''B! B! B! B! B! B! B! P! P! P! P! P! ZZZZZZ! SSSSSS! TTTTTTT!'' staat roepen. Als één kind dat doet, dan valt het misschien nog mee, maar twintig kindjes?! Dat is om gek van te worden


----------



## eno2

Ik betreur eindeloos mijn fonetiek & fonologie-onkunde. Bedankt om mij te leren adamsappel-trilling voelen, B.


----------

